# Loop Road  Big Cypress NP



## Jeff Canes (Nov 25, 2006)

Loop Road  Big Cypress NP


----------



## russrom (Nov 25, 2006)

I like #2 the best but they are all great IMO


----------



## woodsac (Nov 25, 2006)

Nice series. I also prefer #2.


----------



## Hoppy (Nov 26, 2006)

I love #2 & #3 the effect is WOW great work


----------



## Tantalus (Nov 26, 2006)

Nice reflection in 2, great series.


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 26, 2006)

great set of shot, all of them are just so clean and crisp. I'd go with number 1 myself or maybe number 3


----------



## Cyber Surfer (Nov 26, 2006)

#2 is my favourite. Great shots.


----------



## Digital Matt (Nov 26, 2006)

Great stuff Jeff.  Are these film scans?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks all for looking and the remarks. 

Matt these are all digital shots in RAW then tweaked with PS raw editor. I did take a few shots with my 4x5 in another part of preserve, but Im still learning that camera. And they need developing too. 

#2 seem to be the favorite of most. The birds out there where very skittish and it was hard to get a good shot of them. Got luck with this one I stop to take a shot on opposite site of the road and used the car as blind. 

Info: 
Canon 1D MIIn
#1: 28-70 2.8L
#3: Lensbaby
#S 2, 4, 5, 6 & 7: 70-200 2.8L IS


----------



## neogfx (Nov 26, 2006)

They're all great, no.2 and no.3 are my personal favourites.
I love the abstarct/surrealness of no.3


----------



## Mama_Destiny (Nov 26, 2006)

#2 and #3 are my favorites, but you got some really great shots here!!


----------



## Mohain (Nov 27, 2006)

Great set of shots. no. 2 & no. 7 are the stand outs od the set to me


----------



## JTHphoto (Nov 27, 2006)

nice series jeff... :thumbup:

1, 2, & 4 are my favorites...


----------



## ShootHoops (Nov 27, 2006)

#2! :thumbup: Nice shot.


----------

